# Ford V10



## Marty_J (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking for a truck, finding a lot of Fords with the V10. What are some of your opinions on that motor? Gas mileage, maintenance, power......? 


Also what is your opinion on the 460 big block.......? Thanks.......Marty......


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

buy a diesel before the v10 i have heard noting but issues good power crappy gas milage 
i used to have a 460 ran great plenty of power just watch the heads and manifolds they like to rot


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

test drove a v10 not much of a difference between the v8 except the v10 is a pigggg on gas


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

All i hear is v10's are awesome. Very reliable. They do drink gas but that's about it. My old boss ran a fleet of them. No issues other than manifold studs rusting. Great power. I loved my work truck. Put 65k miles on it and did manifolds and 1 coil pack.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I traded in my 07 v-10 a year ago for a new 6.7 diesel. I really liked the v-10 except for the milage. Mine was a 3 valve and made great power. When I got he v-10 I was switching from an 03 5.4 so it was a big step in power. I didn't want a diesel after previoues problems and a the v-10 was only a $600 option vs. $6k plus for the diesel at the time. I really liked the truck and didn't have to many problems with the motor. Had alot with the rest of the truck but other than a manifold under warranty the motor was good. I had a 4" lift on it with 35's in the summer and ran stock tires in the winter. The thing about the v-10 is it doesn't really matter what your doing , towning , big tires, heavy load it get about the same mileage. I averaged 9 mpg. The worst was 6 mpg plowing a large storm and the best was 11 empty on a long 55 mph highway trip. Oh this was with 4:10 gears and the 5 speed auto. I liked the v -10 until I got my new truck I probably wouldn't have ponied up for the diesel but it was a great deal and I love the milage. I average 14 around town towing and have gotten as good as 21 on the same long highway trip as the old truck. The 07 was a regular cab and my new one is a crew if that makes a difference. Both trucks push snow fine with no problems. I really liked my v-10 but with the way gas prices jump around I don't miss buying all that gas!

, shaun


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the 05 v10 and all good except the gas mileage but if i wanted good gas mileage i wouldnt buy a truck and as far as it being the same as a v8 so not true lots more torque then a v8 and alot more horsepoer then a v8 yes doesnt get the greates gas mileage but does get around 13 on highway and around 8-9 local if oyu keep your foot off it as far as mechanical not a single problem at over 85000 miles so far and would take it over a deisel for the fact cheaper to repair if something does break and maintenace cost are cheaper


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 07 V-10 Its a great engine. I wouldnt even consider the 5.4 if your towing every day. It has really good power and a lot more torque. Itll will get the same gas mileage while towing as the 5.4. I get 8 mpg city with or without a trailer and about 11 on hwy. YES it does drink gas but it has balls


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Our new or year old squad truck (EMS, and light extracation etc) fire truck is a 2012 F550 with 3 valve v10. It loves the gas. It will move along really well. It doesn't compare to a 5.4. We have had no maintenance issues with the engine or drive train.

I would not hesitate on a V10. Fully understanding that mileage is not a priority. I woudn't hesitate on a 6.2 gasser either.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got 5 v10's at work. 2 08's and 3 12's. Got around 120k on the 08's and about 15k on the 12's. Other then some blown spark plugs on the 08's, they've been pretty good.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal;1528227 said:


> buy a diesel before the v10 i have heard noting but issues good power crappy gas milage
> i used to have a 460 ran great plenty of power just watch the heads and manifolds they like to rot


I'd say buy a V10 before a 6.0 or 6.4 liter diesel. Known problems and outrageous repair costs make those two diesels a poor choice.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Holland;1528671 said:


> I've got 5 v10's at work. 2 08's and 3 12's. Got around 120k on the 08's and about 15k on the 12's. Other then some blown spark plugs on the 08's, they've been pretty good.


It would be impossible for you to have 3 Ford 2012 V10s at work unless they're something other than an F250 or F350. The only gas option available in 2012 was a 6.2 V8 for 250s and 350s.

I know of a number of people who have V10 engines and they've had nothing but good luck with them. My parents have 2 vans with the V10 and a buddy has an Excursion with the V10.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OC&D;1528712 said:


> It would be impossible for you to have 3 Ford 2012 V10s at work unless they're something other than an F250 or F350. The only gas option available in 2012 was a 6.2 V8 for 250s and 350s.


I'm pretty sure he is talking E series vans, not F series pickups. Usually they offer different motor choices then the pickups both in the gas and diesel versions.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

The V10s are an option on the F450s and F550s cab and chasis.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the V10s are wonderful! i have owned 3 and currently own a '02 with 122k on the clock. all they need is oil changes, gas and regular maintenance.

i daily drive my excursion(V10 4x4 3:73) i see city MPG of 8-10 and highway 11-15. doesnt seem to matter much if a trailer of any weight is behind it it doesn't drop much below 8 unless i idle alot. 


cheaper buy in, cheaper maint, VERY reliable and with a tune more then enough power in store. make sure to find one with 4:30 gears though.




we have about 15 2013 f-550s at work we are upfitting for BP that are V10s...they still make them. they now also make them in the 650 version.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I bought a 2005 new f350 v10. Was a great truck with plenty of power until 103000 miles when something broke internally. Had 2 different shops check it out and both told me it needed a new motor. Used motors are almost impossible to find and a new Jasper is $6000 plus labor. Total to do the job $9000. So I sold it and bought an older Ford with a 302. No where near the power but much cheaper to repair. If you have the money for a diesel I would say buy the diesel.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

OC&D;1528712 said:


> It would be impossible for you to have 3 Ford 2012 V10s at work unless they're something other than an F250 or F350. The only gas option available in 2012 was a 6.2 V8 for 250s and 350s.





Mark13;1528736 said:


> I'm pretty sure he is talking E series vans, not F series pickups. Usually they offer different motor choices then the pickups both in the gas and diesel versions.


Yep! my bad! E-series. As mark said, they are a different breed. I've also got 2 2009 E-450's with 6.0's, I'm always being told i'm wrong on that one!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holland;1528887 said:


> Yep! my bad! E-series. As mark said, they are a different breed. I've also got 2 *2009 E-450's with 6.0's, I'm always being told i'm wrong on that one*!


The 6.4 was introduced in late 07 early 08, you are *wrong*

JK LOL :laughing:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Holland;1528887 said:


> Yep! my bad! E-series. As mark said, they are a different breed. I've also got 2 2009 E-450's with 6.0's, I'm always being told i'm wrong on that one!


I'll back you up on that. I have 3 2010 E450 Cutaways with the 6.0. They never seemed to get better over the years though:salute:


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Maintenance is not to bad, plenty of power and torque, mine gets about 11 or 12 mpg just normal driving, and looking for another one as we speak.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Pick the motor which best suits your demands, are you towing? plowing? daily driver?


----------



## Marty_J (Dec 6, 2009)

No not towing regularly, something heavy 2 maybe 3 times a year. I just don't like to relie on someone else for those times. I started this thread because I think I came across a decent deal...unseen of course.....A 99 cab and a half with 5th wheel hitch , 130,000, 4x4, for $5500....


I just seem to shy away from the V10 cause of the fuel. Not that it isn't a good truck. 

I think a V8 would work for anything that I would need.............

Thanks for all the input fellas.............Let it snow.........Marty


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly the mileage difference isn't that big. The V8's work harder using a lot of fuel, the V10's work less hard to move the same weight using similar fuel. Difference is how hard the engines work while towing/hauling. The V10 really doesn't care, while the V8 will spin to make the power. 

Your looking at 2-3mpg difference empty, and when loaded the V10 will probably do better than the V8 and be more enjoyable to use.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

What kind of gear ratios were offered behind the v10's?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

in the 250/350s it was 

3:73(which i have) (99-10)

4:10 (08-10) 

and the best option IMO 4:30s (99-10)


the 450s/550s could get 4:88s and maybe even 5:13(long shot guess on that one)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Marty_J;1529331 said:


> No not towing regularly, something heavy 2 maybe 3 times a year. I just don't like to relie on someone else for those times. I started this thread because I think I came across a decent deal...unseen of course.....A 99 cab and a half with 5th wheel hitch , 130,000, 4x4, for $5500....
> 
> I just seem to shy away from the V10 cause of the fuel. Not that it isn't a good truck.
> 
> ...


I stayed clear of the V10
I have 3 5.4V8 
I pull all the time My dually is hook up to a trailer all summer long and still hook up
My Dually is 5.4 5 speed w/ 3.73 gears pull a 24 ft GN 10-12 mpg in town open road no load 18mpg
Crew Cab 5.4 5 speed w/410 gears Family truck I get 16 mpg She will pull a good load

Reg Cab 5.4 Auto w/3.73 gears 10 city 15 Hwy

All 3 pulls well they pull any load Longest trail I would use with all is my 24ft 18k

I do have 38ft GN w/duals but I dont use a 5.4 pull it My 7.3 Powerstoke pulls it

If you going be in town working and not much open road hauling then the 5.4 will work for you


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I drove a pickup 99 5.4 v8 5 speed 4:10 gears. 1st gear was useless and towing sucked. Was real slow and doggy. I would much rather tow in my 04 dump truck v10 auto with 4:30 gears.


----------



## Marty_J (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I ended up buying a 2002 F250............5.4, 4x4, basic work truck, white, good tires and an old uni- mount 7'6 totally rebuilt. Even has brand new stickers and flags ..... Truck has 33,000 on it. I think most are plow miles but she drives straight. Needs new manifolds and looks like upper and lower ball joints on drivers side. The bed is a little beat up but the tail gate opens and closes good. If I figure out how to post pics I will...........thanks for the input guys..........


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Do the ball joints on both sides if you do them.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

With a V10, just dump in oil and fuel and drive. The motors make great power, are quite reliable, all at the cost of fuel efficiency. With the 5.4L V8, you'll have to work it harder and you'll get comparable mileage to the V10. Not worth it.


----------

